# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  carta ambiciosa

## albertoile

Hola buenas me encanta esta rutina con cartas y me gustaria que me dijerais donde puedo conseguir informacion para realizarla me refiero a dvds y libros muchas gracias a todos/as

----------


## Ritxi

En el GEC2 hay una versión fácil  y muy efectiva

----------


## Iban

Daryl tiene un DVD dedicado unicamente a ese juego.

Pero digo yo... No es hora de que salgamos de la eterna repeticion de lo mismo?

----------


## Ritxi

> Pero digo yo... No es hora de que salgamos de la eterna repeticion de lo mismo?


Iban, ¿porque? 

Dame una buena razón para no repetir un juego bueno y resultadista (toma pregunta )

----------


## Iban

Porque tenemos que intentar salirnos del surco, o no seremos mas que una fila de iguales.

----------


## albertoile

Es un juego que impacta mucho todo hay que decirlo, y esta muy bien para el publico profano

----------


## josemagic96

pues a mi parecer el juego es excelente, pero siempre hay que evitar caer en lo mismo, podemos hacer este juego pero desarrollándolo de maneras diferentes, para no caer en la monotonía .

----------


## Inherent

Es un juego modular, es decir, tiene la enorme ventaja de que cada uno puede tomar de aquí y allá pases y técnicas para cada una de las rutinas, eligiendo las que mejor se nos adapten. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que hay que usarlas de manera compensadas.

Lo más complicado, en el sentido de lo que dice Iban, es una presentación que nos diferencie de los demás y lo convierta en único. A mí al menos me resulta un efecto complicado de presentar después de la primera vez que sube la carta.

----------


## Iban

Que significa que una carta es ambiciosa?

----------


## DaarkBro

Cuando una persona es ambiciosa es porque desea mucho mas de lo que tiene ¿no?
Entonces, una carta ambiciosa será: ¿la que desea que le den mas puesto del que tiene, mas importancia que a las demás? (hablo en relación al juego)
o... no se..

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Porque tenemos que intentar salirnos del surco, o no seremos mas que una fila de iguales.


Es que si siguieramos esa logica el 95% de los magos tendria que dejar de hacer magia. Me parece a mi que la critica que haces no es del punto de vista del espectador sino que es tu vision como mago, ya que hay que tener en cuenta varios puntos. El primero es que no es demasiada la gente que ha visto magia, me parece a mi que es muy improbable que si presentas una ambiciosa la gente diga "ese ya lo he visto" . En cambio desde tu punto de vista como mago esta debe ser la ocasion numero 21314453234344  que alguien consulta por una ambiciosa, y bueno ahi si puedo llegar a compartir tu vision, aunque un mago amigo siempre dice que nunca hay que olvidarse de nuestros comienzos, todos alguna vez fuimos novatos ( yo aun lo soy) por ende en el comienzo de la carrera magica no se le puede pedir a alguien originalidad siendo que nosotros probablemente no lo fuimos en nuestros inicios.
Volviendo al tema de la ambiciosa creo que esta tiene tantas variantes y la mayoria son tan visuales que veo dificil que algun espectador dispuesto a ver magia pueda llegar a aburrirse con este juego , muchos menos que diga que ya lo vio, al menos yo esa posibilidad la veo muy improbable.. 

Dicho esto desde mi punto de vista debo admitir que es uno de los juegos que no me gusta, no me provoca nada y la gran mayoria de ambiciosas que he visto las he encontrado sin sentido ya que casi todas se muestran como un simple efecto y no como un juego, es un sinsentido total ya que constantemente se van mostrando una serie de tecnicas que hacen que la carta suba y nada mas, muchas comienzan con el clasico "Mira lo que pasa cuando la coloco aca y mira ahora como sube, y sube y sube ,etc.."Eso para mi no es un juego , es solo un efecto sin fenomeno, claro el mago se excusa diciendo que el motivo de la subida de carta es lo ambiciosa que es la carta ?¿?¿?¿ eso para mi no tiene ningun sentido, me hace recordar un escrito que tiene Ricardo Solo sobre la coherencia del absurdo.. En fin hay mucha gente a la que le gusta esta rutina, pero yo al menos no he visto una presentacion magica de este efecto. No obstante si creo que sirve para un espectador regular? absolutamente.

Saludos

----------


## renard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAlL...e_gdata_player. 
Para mi es la mejor rutina del mundo todo mago deberia tener su version,en el dvd de Daryl que te cita Iban tienes todo lo que tienes que aprender y mas.

----------


## Ritxi

Iban, no me acaba de convencer tu explicación (aunque te entiendo). Vamos a seguir con el tema que está interesante.
Renard dice que es un juego que no debe faltar en la cartera de un mago, ¿en que quedamos? 
¿Si podemos hacer todos los magos este juego pero cada uno con su presentación? ¿O al ser un clásico no importa eso?






> Que significa que una carta es ambiciosa?


La verdad es que intento no usar nunca esa palabra. No me gusta y creo que más de un espectador no lo acaba de pillar.

----------


## albertoile

Renard me ha encantado el video que has colgado,a parte del tema que he generado que por lo visto ha creado polemica alguien me puede decir donde puedo encontrar material del juego en cuestion a parte de daryl y el segundo tomo de GEC graciasss

----------


## Iban

Estoy respondiendo desde el movil, asi que me va a costar hacer desarrollos largos (y sin tildes).

La carta ambiciosa me inspira dos pensamientos: el primero es el mas evidente; el mago cuenta una milonga para justificar un efecto que es muy bueno. Pero una de dos: o pasamos de hablar de una carta que es ambiciosa (cosa que es una chorrada como un piano) y vamos directamente al efecto, saltandonos toda contextualizacion; o pensamos un poco y buscamos una charla decente y, sobre todo, acorde al suceso. Es decir, olvidemos ya de una vez eso de que una carta quiere ser mas importante que las demas y por eso aparece arriba.

El segundo pensamiento es un poco mas transversal: la carta ambiciosa funciona muy bien con el publico, o eso se dice. Alguien se ha preguntado por que? Creo que hasta que no sepamos por que lo que hacemos tiene magia, no deberiamos hacerlo. Lo contrario equivale a convertirnos en un mero vehiculo, del efecto al espectador; en una pieza intercambiable por cualquier otro mago que haga ese mismo efecto. Si no entendemos por que funciona algo, no podremos vivirlo (ni ejecutarlo) como nuestro, con lo cual tampoco podremos enriquecerlo o personalizarlo. El espectador dira: "que juego mas bueno", pero no "que mago mas bueno".

----------


## El Ciporr

> Porque tenemos que intentar salirnos del surco, o no seremos mas que una fila de iguales.


Teniendo en cuenta que el ser humano crea copiando, esta frase no tiene mucho fundamento Iban. Es cierto que no debemos de copiar a todos, pero hacer algo que nos gusta y sabemos que tiene un buen impacto no va a hacer que seamos una fila de iguales. Un día encontrarás a un mago que te haga la ambiciosa de toda la vida, que otro dia te encontrarás a otro que la haga con dorsos y caras distintos (Porque no? esto es magia) que otro dia te encontrarás a uno que te la haga con el pie.

Yo siempre he sido fiel al pensamiento de: Si algo funciona, no lo cambies.
Quizás en este aspecto sería: Si algo funciona y te gusta, úsalo.

Pero vamos, no por hacer la ambiciosa somos todos una fila de iguales. ¡Entonces apenas podríamos hacer nada hombre de Dios! jajaja

Un saludo con cariño, que no va de malas :P

----------


## lalogmagic

Creo entender lo que dice Iban de la siguiente manera:

La idea de una carta que sube y sube y sube y..., en fin sube de nuevo, argumentada bajo la idea de una carta ambisiosa solamente por tener estampada tu firma carece de originalidad y de sustento lógico, no es motivo suficiente que tenga una firma para hacerla ambiciosa, es simplemente copiar una presentación que alguna vez a alguien se le ocurrió y que por el efecto mismo nos funciona y todos hacemos, pero no por ello tiene que estar bien.

Si estoy entendiendo correctamente estoy totalmente de acuerdo, en este caso considero que debemos buscar alternativas al juego, más allá del aspecto técnico a la presentación, algo que lo haga un juego distinto, por nuestra magia misma y no porque el espectadro lo haya visto o no, si es así, me parece que es cuestión de trabajo pero de que se puede se puede y para muestra un botón, que en este caso será un click, vean este video, es una ambiciosa más carta a la cartera que me parece una buena idea:




Detour - YouTube

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo realmente no digo "Esta carta es ambiciosa". Yo digo: Esta carta, al ser elegida por ti, ÉSTA y no otra, se cree especial y se vuelve ególatra y aunque yo me quiera desprender de ella, va a volver siempre, porque intenta llamar nuestra atención y decir: YO SOY ESPECIAL.

Cuando la hago firmar, siempre hago un efecto ambiciosa con otra carta y luego digo, esta en parte es especial porque ha sido también elegida, pero la otra está firmada! y donde antes estaba esta, ahora está la firmada.

Y no solo las hago aparecer arriba, hago más "efectos". De hecho, mi ambiciosa tiene 4 movimientos y sólo el primero "aparece arriba".

----------


## julioso

pero, el público profano no conoce ese juego, por raro que parezca la mayoría no conocen ese tipo de juegos, para ellos es igual de impactante una ambiciosa que cualquier otro juego, siempre y cuando vean magia.
con al persona que voy a actuar hablando el otro día le comente que como hacia la bola zombie ya que es clásica y muy muy vista (hace la de ferragut que es mejor rutina, mas complicada y mas mágica -desde mi punto de vista-) y tras actuar una vez mas me di cuenta de que el publico no lo conoce de nada, les gusta y funciona.

¿entonces en un juego así por que no ibas a repetirlo y repetirlo siles gusta? 

ahora ya con respecto a lo de la historieta sobre ambiciosa, no la suelo presentar como una carta ambiciosa en si, me gusta la mágia usando fuego por lo que hago la rutina con un mechero(sin quemar cartas), con la historia de que el fuego hace que tu carta firmada suba porque el mechero tiene un fuego mágico difícil de conseguir, excasisimo y con una magia imperceptible al ojo humano, hago que suba, baje... con DL, enfiles, saltos...

----------


## Iban

Me rindo.

----------


## lalogmagic

> Me rindo.


No, no deberías rendirte tan fácil, al menos yo me sumo a tus planteamientos...

Es cierto que el efecto por si mismo funciona muy bien, pero podemos sumarle una bonita y original presentación, con una justificación distinta y entonces en realidad multiplicamos en vez de sumar.

Estoy de acuerdo en hacer el juego, de hecho es de mis favoritos, pero es cierto que hacer siempre la misma presentación es burda, aunque funcione, porque no tratar de mejorar el juego con una presentación distinta y todo perfectamente justificado.

----------


## Ritxi

> Me rindo.


Pues argumentame esta rendición, sino este post ni tiene la más mínima gracia  :Smile1:

----------


## fran fortuna

Venga ambición!

Partiendo siempre de mi ignoracia y tras leerme el hilo (como un campeonazo) he deducido (para mi, y quien quiera que lo comparta)
que la ambiciosa no es ni un efecto, ni un juego, ni un rábano, sino que realmente a ojos de un mago creo que debe ser una idea.

La idea de un efecto sencillo que se repite y que con cada repetición se va desmontando todas las soluciones lógicas que el espectador puede sospechar que hay detrás.

Llámenlo ambiciosa, repetitiva o Kuala Lumpur, háganlo con cartas, mecheros, bolitas o señores con bigote, la idea es la misma, y pienso que el efecto es bueno por eso mismo,
porque con su variedad desmonta toda explicación lógica que pueda dar el público. Creo que por eso es tan mágico.

Y ahora podeis darle todas las vueltas que queráis, todas las justificaciones posibles y hacerlo con cualquier objeto que queráis...
Se me ocurre por ejemplo que esta misma idea se podría aplicar a que un mago haga aparecer una y otra vez una moneda en su bolsillo cada vez de diferentes maneras y con diferentes técnicas/efectos/gags
La idea es la misma, pero ya no sería una carta ambiciosa, sino quizá una moneda miedosa, o un bolsillo avaro...yo que se.

Yo antes de conocer la rutina de la ambiciosa hacía algo muy sencillito, haciendo aparecer tres veces una misma carta en lo alto de la baraja
me justificaba diciendo que era una baraja maldita o una carta gafe...¿qué más da en tanto que las palabras hilen y subrayen el juego?
Lo que no hay que perder de vista es que la actuación en sí también es magia, de hecho es lo que hace mágica a la magia...¿no?

----------


## El Ciporr

La ambiciosa no es una idea, es un juego.  otra cosa es qué sea el juego mas versionado de la historia o que a todo efecto en él que una carta suba se le llame ambiciosa. y creo que él mago que la creo fue (corrijanme sí me equivoco, pero creo qué fue el juego con él que ebgañi a houdini)

----------


## fran fortuna

> La ambiciosa no es una idea, es un juego.  otra cosa es qué sea el juego mas versionado de la historia o que a todo efecto en él que una carta suba se le llame ambiciosa. y creo que él mago que la creo fue (corrijanme sí me equivoco, pero creo qué fue el juego con él que ebgañi a houdini)


A ver, sí, es obvio, es un juego, pero lo que digo es que con lo que nos deberíamos quedar no es con el juego sino con la idea del mismo, y de ahí cada cual que la desarrolle a su manera.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> La ambiciosa no es una idea, es un juego.  otra cosa es qué sea el juego mas versionado de la historia o que a todo efecto en él que una carta suba se le llame ambiciosa. y creo que él mago que la creo fue (corrijanme sí me equivoco, pero creo qué fue el juego con él que ebgañi a houdini)


Te equivocas. El juego es muy anterior a Dai Vernon.

----------


## Mossy

Yo estoy con Fran la verdad... para qué darle tantas vueltas. Es un efecto repetitivo que no cansa, tiene un algo. Es, como bien dice Fran, un Siempre 3 o lo que sea. 
Y en esta clase de juegos, cambiar la presentación no va a cambiar la magia que conlleva: la carta o baja (según la versión) aún a pesar de meterla por el centro. Increíble, no?
Pues ya está... no ricemos el rizo más de lo que se puede rizar  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No hay que rizar el rizo, hay que buscar pelos nuevos.

Y la presentacion no es un pegote que se quita y se ponga o se de la vuelta.

----------


## El Ciporr

Gracias Ricardo por corregirme. No lo tenia muy claro.

----------


## Mossy

> Y la presentacion no es un pegote que se quita y se ponga o se de la vuelta.


Por qué no? Cada uno tiene la suya, ya sea suya propia o copiada, y puede hacerle los cambios que quiera.

----------


## fran fortuna

> Por qué no? Cada uno tiene la suya, ya sea suya propia o copiada, y puede hacerle los cambios que quiera.


No, creo que esto es un fallo de lenguaje, creo que se a lo que se refiere Ricardo, la presentación hay que tenerla en cuenta aunque la variemos,
porque una presentación siempre contiene pautas de actuación, misdireccion, gags, silencios... que por mucho que varíes el juego es muy bueno (vital) tener en cuenta.

De todos modos amo a Mossy porque me da la razón, fiesta.

----------


## Iban

Sólo hay tres maneras en las que se me ocurre que uno se puede acercar a la carta ambiciosa.

La primera es presentar el juego como una demostración de habilidad. Pero para eso hay que ser capaz de hacerlo como lo hace Tommy Wonder (o Malone). La historia es irrelevante, pero la presentación importantísima. Variedad necesaria, pero sobre todo, "un algo más" que haga interesante al juego.

La segunda es ir a Vernon, y el falso mito de Houdini (el juego de Houdini fue una repetición de meter la carta la segunda, y que apareciese en top. Todas las veces con la misma técnica: DL nunca visto, carta DD, y una despreocupación manipulativa envidiable). Ofrecer un efecto imposible, en el que no hay técnica. Ni siquiera es necesaria la charla. Pero entonces la repetición tiene que ser milimétrica de una a otra fase. Nada de usar mil técnicas diferentes, o que una vez la carta suba, y otra baje, y acabe dentro de la jarra de sangría.

La tercera es ir al original, allá por el siglo XIX. Cuando la magia era una actividad de los salones de sociedad. Ésa es la única carta ambiciosa real. Pero es que no vivimos en aquella época. La magia estaba rodeada de galantería, de relatos, de referencias a las virtudes femeninas... Si queremos ir a eso, entonces la historia tendrá que ser el punto fuerte (¿que cambiar la presentación no cambia la magia? Ayy....), pero coherente, con sentido, creíble y creída.

Lo que no vale es que cojamos las tres opciones, las metamos en la batidora, y que salga lo que Dios quiera. Cuando decís que usáis un mechero para presentar el juego, y que gusta, ¿por qué gusta, por la presentación, por el efecto, por el juego? ¿Lo del mechero se lo creen, o también valdría con no decir nada? ¿Estáis presentando un juego de habilidad, de imposibilidad, un relato, una metáfora? ¿La carta sube gracias a vosotros, o a pesar del mago? ¿Por qué la variedad en las repeticiones? ¿Por que dar a firmar la carta? ¿Por qué unas veces sube y otras baja? ¿Se trata de pillar por sorpresa al espectador, o de anticipar el efecto recalcando la imposibilidad?

¿Por qué, por qué, por qué?

...eh... pues porque funciona...

Estamos apañados.

----------


## lalogmagic

Iban, SI pero NO, jajaja, me explico.

Si quiero hacer una ambiciosa estoy 100% de acuerdo, pero si quiero hacer un juego en el que por distintas razones la carta vaya de aquí para allá entonces puedo encontrar lógica al batido de técnicas, se puede justificar que la carta suba o que la carta baje o que la carta se voltee, pero siempre la técnica al servicio del juego y no el juego al servicio de la técnica.

Por eso subí la versión de Guastaferro, en realidad es una carta a la cartera, pero tenía que justificarla, porque aparece ahí, porque deje libre el espacio que ocupa mi licencia que por error llegó a la caja de la baraja, pero así sólo le faltaría algo, entonces si la carta va a viajar hay que justificar su viaje, como dibujandole un carrito, en fin, supongo que más o menos este fué el proceso de creación de su versión, pero pues eso solamente el creador nos lo podía aclarar, pero lo que a mi si me queda perfectamente claro es que se trata de una versión presentada de manera totalmente distinta, nadie ve ahí una ambiciosa como tal, sino un carrito dibujado en una carta que viaja de aquí para allá.

Saludos.

----------


## Iban

Mi buen amigo Lalo, cómo agradezco este foro que nos acerca a pesar de todo un océano de por medio. :-)

No tengo nada en contra de una presentación con técnicas variadas, ni tampoco en que exista variación de efectos. Tampoco contra una presentación sin charla, o con una historia. Lo que estoy en cotra es de hacer cualquier forma de carta ambiciosa (en general, de cualquier juego, pero en éste es más patente) sin entender lo que se está haciendo, ni qué es lo que le está gustando al público. ¿El efecto, el juego, la presentación, el mago?

La forma de averiguarlo es sencilla: si quito esto y esto otro, ¿funciona igual? Si la respuesta es "sí", ¿por qué seguimos hablando de una carta que se siente especial y sube arriba, cuando eso al espectador ni le aporta ni le merma la sensación de magia ni, no nos engañemos, le entretiene? Y lo mismo me vale para eso, como para la carta que hemos rociado con helio, o lo que sea.

----------


## julioso

no veo que tiene de malo usar un elemento magico como puede ser el fuego para justificar una presentacion.  :O
es mejor callarse.

----------


## Iban

Julioso, no, hombre. Nada de callarse.

¿Pero te has preguntado por qué gusta tu ambiciosa? ¿Por el fuego, o por el efecto? ¿Te atreverías a presentarlo la próxima vez sin hablar, para ver qué resultado tiene?

----------


## lalogmagic

Tomo el reto como propio, hoy voy a una reunion con unos amigos de la preparatoria y probaré hacer una ambisiosa sin hablar, absolutamente nada a ver que pasa. (Para mí a penas son las 19:00)

Saludos.

----------


## fran fortuna

Ospa Iban! Tú lo que haces es jugar al abogado del diablo y hacernos pensar un poquito, me quito el sombrero.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ...y creo que él mago que la creo fue (corrijanme sí me equivoco, pero creo qué fue el juego con él que ebgañi a houdini)





> Te equivocas. El juego es muy anterior a Dai Vernon.


Creo que para saber a donde vamos es conveniente saber de donde venimos, así que un poco de culturilla mágica nunca viene mal:

En la literatura mágica las referencias que podemos encontrar acerca de los orígenes del efecto de "Carta Ambiciosa" son escasas. Suele atribuirse al prácticamente desconocido mago francés de mediados del S. XIX Gustav Alberti. No obstante, en el libro de J. N. Ponsin _"La Magia Blanca al Descubierto"_, publicado por primera vez en 1853, también hay una referencia sobre este efecto, lo cual puede hacer suponer que su invención es anterior a Gustav Alberti... Pero no fue hasta mediados del S. XX cuando el efecto empezó a ser popular entre los magos de la época gracias a que Dai Vernon publicó su rutina de nueve fases en el clásico _"Stars of Magic"_.

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## El Ciporr

> Creo que pa...


Gracias por la aclaración pedro.  :Smile1:

----------


## rodri911

Qeria preguntar si en el libro de canuto sale este juego?

----------


## Iban

Mensaje de control.

----------


## Ritxi

> Qeria preguntar si en el libro de canuto sale este juego?


El juego en si, no sale. Pero si las tecnicas necesarias.

----------


## lalogmagic

> Julioso, no, hombre. Nada de callarse.
> 
> ¿Pero te has preguntado por qué gusta tu ambiciosa? ¿Por el fuego, o por el efecto? ¿Te atreverías a presentarlo la próxima vez sin hablar, para ver qué resultado tiene?


Dicho y hecho, hice ya varias pruebas y para mis sorpresa funcionó perfectamente, no hable absolutamente nada, extendi las cartas en mis manos y las acerque a un espectador, entendió perfectamente lo que debía hacer y así continuó todo el juego, simplemente le acerque un rotulador y entendió que debía firmarla, el punto es que el juego gusto mucho.

Conclusión: Mejor que cada quien determine la suya, pero por mi parte ahora me considero simplemente un vehículo del efecto, es algo que ahora debo trabajar más y más.

Saludos.

----------


## elmoronta

mm se me a ocurrido una idea xD hacer la carta ambiciosa por abajo, enseñamos y hacemos la carta c**ri*a!! xD y siempre baja en vez de subir jajaja!!

----------


## Iban

> Dicho y hecho, hice ya varias pruebas y para mis sorpresa funcionó perfectamente, no hable absolutamente nada, extendi las cartas en mis manos y las acerque a un espectador, entendió perfectamente lo que debía hacer y así continuó todo el juego, simplemente le acerque un rotulador y entendió que debía firmarla, el punto es que el juego gusto mucho.
> 
> Conclusión: Mejor que cada quien determine la suya, pero por mi parte ahora me considero simplemente un vehículo del efecto, es algo que ahora debo trabajar más y más.
> 
> Saludos.


¿La experiencia ha sido buena o mala?

----------


## lalogmagic

Definitivamente no lo sé, supongo que buena porque el jueves lo hice por primera vez y lo repetí viernes, sabado y domingo con distinto público.

Lo que sí es seguro que fue enriquecedora, me quedo claro que un juego como la carta ambiciosa es bueno por sí mismo, eso me hace pensar que estamos obligados a hacer algo mucho mejor que simplemente pasar a firmar la carta y decir que como esta firmada sube y sube y... ahora baja y... ahora se voltea, debemos hacer algo distinto, por eso ahora a trabajar en ello a ver hasta donde doy.

----------


## kuisi

Esta interesante el hilo, pero creo que veis solo la superficie. Puestos a divagar y ahora que me aburro un poco vanos a seguir debatiendo. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con iban en que el espectador tenga que valorar al Mago como Mago porque "_no vale ser un mero transmisor del juego_", nuestro ego no es importante porque cuanto mas tengamos mas fragiles seremos. Lo única variable a tener en cuenta es la capacidad de asombrar al espectador. Creo recordar que Tamariz me dijo un día que un juego es 5% tecnica, 15% presentación y 80% psicologia. 

Hay que centrarse en la parte psicologica la capacidad que tengamos de alterar dos procesos básicos del cerebro, derribar la lógica y el razonamiento y potenciar los centros emocionales. Eso lo produce Rene Lavand con el juego mas sencillo cuando le oyes hablar por primera vez o Spielberg con los primeros 10 minutos de "Salvar al soldado Ryan" . El sistema nervioso simpatico inyecta adrenalina,  se abre la boca, la respiración se acelera , se produce una risa tonta incluso en algunas personas miedo...y es porque el cerebro no sabe que hacer, hasta que se recupera. Esa experiencia nunca se olvida, y la carta "ambiciosa", sobre todo con carta firmada,  es un medio no un fin para producir ese efecto.  
saludos

----------


## Iban

:-)

El debate enriquece, así que sigamos.

Los juegos de Lavand funcionan precisamente por la fuerte personalidad de René, y su credibilidad y fuerza en el relato. Al punto de que, si en un momento dado, deja de hacer magia y sige únicamente con la narración, la entrada por verle seguiría estando justamente pagada. Pero como ésa es agua que ya ha pasado por el molino, veamos de buscar nuevos temas sobre los que pensar:

¿Por qué dar a firmar una carta para hacer la ambiciosa?

----------


## elmoronta

para no crean que hay mas de una carta repetida, aunque les des la baraja luego a examinar a lo mejor piensan que as quitado la otra carta antes de darsela. Yo lo veo muy bien ya que se refortalece la visión de que existe la magia porque ellos mismos saben que unicamente han firmado esa carta en todo el mundo! No van a encontrar razonamiento posible para lo que a ocurrido

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> :-)
> 
> El debate enriquece, así que sigamos.
> 
> Los juegos de Lavand funcionan precisamente por la fuerte personalidad de René, y su credibilidad y fuerza en el relato. Al punto de que, si en un momento dado, deja de hacer magia y sige únicamente con la narración, la entrada por verle seguiría estando justamente pagada. Pero como ésa es agua que ya ha pasado por el molino, veamos de buscar nuevos temas sobre los que pensar:
> 
> ¿Por qué dar a firmar una carta para hacer la ambiciosa?


En el EMC del año pasado Peter Lamont mostró un experimento. Hizo una carta ambiciosa frente a magos y profanos. Todos los magos describieron técnicas en su análisis de las soluciones y absolutamente todos los profanos pensaron en duplicados.

Al firmar eliminas una duda de raíz y puedes centrarte en otros temas.

----------


## elmoronta

¿Que os parecería la idea de que en la ambiciosa la carta la introdujese el espectador en la baraja? También quitaría dudas de cualquier posibilidad que tengamos de hacer trampas no?

----------


## fran fortuna

Bueee, yo pienso que firmar la carta tampoco es absolutamente necesario.

Yo he hecho alguna cosilla sencilla en plan Ambiciosa con cartas sin firmar.
¿Como le quito la idea al espectador de que no hay cartas repetidas o algún trucaje o le he metido despues o algo?

Pues dejo barajar al espectador, también, y sin pedirle abiertamente que examine la baraja les dejo tenerla en las manos...
"Permitir" que un espectador toque, baraje suele dejar claro que no hay trucajes.
También se puede doblar, romper una esquina, rayarla...

No obstante, dejar que la idea de un duplicado cuaje en la mente del espectador como una pista falsa puede ser interesante.
Por ejemplo, en una fase de la ambiciosa puede "no sali" y decirle al espectador que saque su carta él mismo del mazo, la carta no está y el mago la puede sacar de su bolsillo, cartera, bolsillo del espectador...

Esto son ideas que se me ocurren así a vuelapluma, lo mismo valen, o lo mismo no, juzguen ustedes.

----------


## kuisi

La firma de la carta anula la función de la corteza prefrontal del cerebro(la que razona y que deduciría que hay varias cartas iguales)  y abre la via emocional subcortical del cerebro para sentir emociones asombro, miedo, alegria , en definitiva: magia . Dentro del espectador hay una gama muy amplia, el que se ilusiona con cualquier cosa y no hace falta ni firmar porque esta encantando de ver magia y el que es como mi cuñado (que es policia :Wink1: ) y que sólo esta pendiente de "pillarte" razonando lo que ha pasado. Su firma en la carta ambiciosa le desmonta la rázón y le "cabrea" pero eso tambien vale , es una emoción..... porque piensa "cabreado" en magia.

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo creo que para analizar estos temas con propiedad debemos de ponernos un poquito en la piel del  espectador profano y salirnos de la piel de mago, porque nos confunde.

El simple efecto de una carta que se introduce en la mitad y sube en la cabeza del espectador sólo tiene cabida con "una carta duplicada" porque no es capaz de encontrarle sentido a dicha acción. Hay formas de subsanar dicha sensación. Por ejemplo, una de las ambiciosas que yo hago es sin firmar, no es necesario (y no está la cosa para tirar barajas :-P) y quito esa idea de la siguiente manera:
-Introduzco la carta.
-Una vez introducida enseño, por ejemplo, las dos cartas superiores para que vean que no hay ninguna repetida
-Con un chasquido, la carta sube.
Es una manera de hacer la ambiciosa sin que se piense en duplicado porque, desde el punto de vista del espectador, la ha metido en el centro y me ha enseñado las de arribas. Luego no ha movido nada y ha aparecido, ¿cómo es posible?

Luego otra justificación para firmar la carta es que en la mente del espectador es necesario. El espectador siempre que coge una carta piensa: "Esta carta es mia" y suele venir acompañado de "Debería poner mi marca". Si no, fijémonos en un video de renard donde le hace la ambiciosa a un hombre, y lo primero que dice este hombre es: La firmo?. El espectador siente la necesidad de marcar dicha carta como suya. Quiere que quede presente que ESA que tiene en sus manos es suya, pueda ser identificada, por lo que firmar la carta en sí lo tranquilizará: "Ya la he firmado, fijo que no me la cambia, no puede, lleva mi firma".

----------


## julioso

y... por que no usar duplicados? si no firmamos la carta un duplicado da infinidades de opciones para alguna fase de dicho juego.
empezar con un forzage cualquiera seguido de enseñar el resto de la baraja en abanico o cinta diciendo una de 52 libremente escogida por ti, ahi eliminas duda de duplicados.
y si empiezas sin duplicado, con duplicado, sin duplicado y firmándola harías una rutina de menos a mas efecto sin duda de manipulacion alguna.
perdonad mi mal explicacion, tras hacerla sin duplicar al principio pueden dudar de técnica por lo que lo haces limpiiiisimo con el duplicado en la segunda, en la tercera otra vez técnicamente y en la cuarta con las dos iguales en top haces un doble, que la firmen y desaces el doble, metes la sup por el centro, mostrando la parte no firmada y finalmente le dcies que la empuje a la vista de todos, tras eso chasquido y rematas el efecto quedando limpio con una descarga o empalme al bolsillo para el siguiente juego.

bueno tras tal parrafo y con animo de que se me entienda lo resumo en pocas lineas.
si lo haces sin firma pueden pensar en el duplicado por lo que usaremos un duplicado de verdad haciendo entender que no se usan duplicdos. ganares en partes limpieza, comodidad y facilidad.
un saludo

----------


## elmoronta

en comodidad y facilidad te lo reclamo porque luego tienes que hacer una descarga justo en el momento preciso!

----------


## julioso

Eso para quedar limpio pero puedes continuar la sesion con 1 de mas, puedes hacer un turn and restored y infinidad de cosas con ella

----------


## Mat

Jorge Blass y Jandro, en Nada x Aquí, hicieron una ambiciosa preciosa y al comenzar Jorge la hizo con fzj y dupl. luego, para demostrar que no había duplic. la hizo firmar, así el efecto fue creciendo. Os recomiendo un vistazo (se encuentra fácil en Youtube). De todos modos... ¿no creeis que hablamos mucho en zona abierta :Confused:  Es mi opinión. Un saludo.

----------


## lalogmagic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXNlq...e_gdata_player

Aquí esta, vale la pena.

También les dejo este otro,  que si bien es cierto que no es la mejor de todas, al menos si que es divertida.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXoCi...e_gdata_player


Y aprovechando que estamos hablando de ambiciosas, lanzo una pregunta, cuantas fases debería tener? Porque de pronto parece un juego cansado haciendo subir la carta n cantidad de veces.

----------


## Rubenn

Es cierto el espectador nunca recuerda el juego como una carta ambiciosa por mucho que uses esa palabra, si no como la carta que sube.

----------


## fran fortuna

Ey! Ey! Ey!

Se que nadie toca este hilo desde hace tiempo, y que se habló mucho sobre el porqué y el qué y el cómo y el cuando de este juego.
Hace unos días estaba practicándolo (la versión de "la vía mágica" de Tamariz), cuando se me ha ocurrido algo.

El juego tradicionalmente conocido como "la carta ambiciosa" consiste en una carta que porque más que se pierde en la baraja se aparece una y otra vez en lo alto de la baraja, y yo he pensado...¿por qué no hacer justo lo contrario?, es decir, una carta que es extraída del mazo y cambia constantemente su valor (su cara) es decir: "cojo este tres de picas y de repente es un rey de tréboles, y antes de que se de cuenta es el as de diamantes, y ahora el comodín...etc"

No se si algún mago ya ha hecho algo parecido o no, a mi se me ha ocurrido como una contraposición a la idea clásica de ambiciosa (al fin y al cabo una carta que pretende ser toda la baraja ella solita a mi me parece bastante ambiciosa).
Bueno, yo ahí lo dejo, la semilla de la discordia, a ver que os parece la idea y a ver si se os ocurren formas de conseguirlo.

----------


## Ritxi

Fran, muy buena idea, lástima que aún no tengas accceso al labo, me espero y en cuanto entres (seguro que no tardas nada) trabajamos la idea.

----------


## renard

> Ey! Ey! Ey!
> 
> Se que nadie toca este hilo desde hace tiempo, y que se habló mucho sobre el porqué y el qué y el cómo y el cuando de este juego.
> Hace unos días estaba practicándolo (la versión de "la vía mágica" de Tamariz), cuando se me ha ocurrido algo.
> 
> El juego tradicionalmente conocido como "la carta ambiciosa" consiste en una carta que porque más que se pierde en la baraja se aparece una y otra vez en lo alto de la baraja, y yo he pensado...¿por qué no hacer justo lo contrario?, es decir, una carta que es extraída del mazo y cambia constantemente su valor (su cara) es decir: "cojo este tres de picas y de repente es un rey de tréboles, y antes de que se de cuenta es el as de diamantes, y ahora el comodín...etc"
> 
> No se si algún mago ya ha hecho algo parecido o no, a mi se me ha ocurrido como una contraposición a la idea clásica de ambiciosa (al fin y al cabo una carta que pretende ser toda la baraja ella solita a mi me parece bastante ambiciosa).
> Bueno, yo ahí lo dejo, la semilla de la discordia, a ver que os parece la idea y a ver si se os ocurren formas de conseguirlo.


Pues si esta idea ya existe y se ha echo muchisimas veces,en experd card explican un juego parecido a lo que dices pero van todavia mas lejos no lo recuerdo muy bien pero el efecto es al frotar la carta en la ropa la carta coje el color de la ropa del espectador,sino hay un video de bebel por hay que hace exactamente lo que propones.

----------


## Javi Drama

Dado que Renard tira por la vertiente gabacha (ejem, ejem, cof, cof...) tiraremos de orgullo patrio pues algo parecido puedes encontrar en la rutina del colega Dámaso "ser o no ser" en la cual, la misma carta pasa de ser una dama, a  un comodín y finalmente un as...

Si no es esta la idea que querías exponer Fran...comenta en más profundidad para entendernos.

----------


## fran fortuna

Si, la verdad es que por mucho que pienses en algo, siempre encontrarás algún juego, alguna rutina o algo que se le parezca.
La idea que tuve me llegó pensando en la ambiciosa, pero vamos en cuanto a técnica no sería más que encadenar varias transformaciones ("no sería mas..." como si fuese yo un master del universo).

El juego del que habla Renard va por ahí pero en verdad el efecto de Dámaso se acerca mucho a lo que yo tenía en mente.

Mi idea era que una misma carta cambiase varias veces (6 o 7 efectos rápidos) al estilo que lo hace la ambiciosa, cada vez de forma diferente y a la vez desmontando todas las posibles soluciones "lógicas" que pudiera creer el espectador.
Tras esto se me ocurrió que un buen final sería decir que es una verdadera carta ambiciosa, que pretende ser toda la baraja ella solita, y en ese momento mostrar que el resto de la baraja está en blanco (trasmitir esto:"¿pensabais que cambiaba de carta? pues no, porque el resto de las cartas están en blanco").

A ver, no deja de ser más que una idea que os dejé ahi. Yo desde luego no creo que tenga técnica suficiente para desarrollarla (de momento, sigo currando), pero se me ocurrió que era un buen concepto de ambiciosa "diferente".

----------


## Ignacio H

Qué buena idea, Fran Fortuna. La verdad es que es un proyecto bastante ambicioso, nunca mejor dicho xD

----------


## Ritxi

Pues lo dicho, de momento en Stand by. 
Se me ha ocurrido una idea, aunque hay que probarla a ver si luego funciona  :001 005:

----------


## Prendes

El final, molaría mas que toda la baraja fuese la misma carta, la que se eligio al principio, no blanca, no?

Seria un puntazo que cambiase estando firmada... (ya puestos a pensar... Jaja)

----------


## Ritxi

Prendes, eso si que molaría!

----------


## wolrak

Prendes por si te interesa creo que Pepe carrol hace algo de eso  :Smile1:  voy a buscarlo

----------


## wolrak

Pepe Carrol Todas Iguales - YouTube aqui esta  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Parece que hablarais de la radio...

----------


## fran fortuna

Ey, como molo, estoy creando polemismo!

¿Y si lo que se firmase fuera el dorso?

----------


## Prendes

No, no, mal, ¡que tengo que estudiar! Jaja
En cuanto acabe los examenes me pongo a ello, que me gusta jaja

----------


## julioso

se que esto lleva sin hablarse tiempo pero para algo esta el buscador jeje.
¿conoceis una carta ambiciosas con cartas blancas? o sabéis donde encontrarla?
He estudiado la de vernon y la de la via mágica pero quiero hacer una con carta blanca.
Un saludo

----------


## Prendes

¿Renard no subió una al foro hace tiempo?

----------


## renard

Si pero no es demasiado buena aun asi le puedes sacar unas ideas espera que ahora la mando.

----------


## renard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vmB...e_gdata_player

----------


## Tereso

Renard, buenísimo ese video. Felicidades, me gusta mucho tu magia y tu estilo.  
Saludos!
Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express

----------


## julioso

Ya lo habia visto ayer, he cogido de ahi un par de ideas pero no voy a hacer misma rutina . Alfinal a lo tonto la hare con cartas normales, duplicado , salto bluff, doble, enfile...

----------


## fran fortuna

Yo hace tiempo hacía algo parecido a una ambiciosa con carta blanca...la idea era que la carta de lo alto del mazo siempre se volvía blanca, aunque mezclase, la quitase de la baraja...etc... la última fase era que el espectador cogiera una carta y que todo el mazo quedase en blanco menos la suya...nunca lo acabe de dominar...

----------


## lalogmagic

Si la memoria no me falla Greg Wilson tiene una.

Saludos.

----------


## julioso

De esa me hablaron que no recordaba el nombre la de greg que la hizo en valladolid en conferencia hace 10 años. Me gusta la idea fran

----------


## lalogmagic

Sí, si es de él, les dejo un fragmento que encontre en youtube.

Point Blank by Greg Wilson - YouTube

Saludos.

----------

